# Is it wise to do Mtech after MCA



## SahilAr (May 7, 2012)

I am currently pursuing BCA(2nd year)
As i am very concerned about my future,i want to know is it good to spend two more years in Mtech after MCA?
What are the benefits of pursuing it?
Are there any dis-advantages of pursuing Mtech after MCA?If yes,please mention.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 8, 2012)

Probably isn't worth it if you get a decent placement in MCA itself. It does have its advantages but you have to decide if it's actually worth spending two more years in college.


----------



## Minion (May 12, 2012)

M.tech is for people who want to make career in research domain.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 12, 2012)

> As i am very concerned about my future,i want to know is it good to spend two more years in Mtech after MCA?



This is crazy. who told you to do this ?
earning degrees doesn't mean you will get preference over others.

MTECH guys are usually known for research work and  lots of theory and everybody knows research barely happens in india.

do mca at your best .There are good chances of making career then by doing mtech.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 20, 2012)

Come on, M.Tech isn't aimed for research fellas. I know many M.Tech guys who were almost on the brink of rejection by IT companies, citing 'over qualified' as reason, they somehow managed to save their asses and now are employed same where B.tech guys are even at same package. M.Tech is a reputed degree to hold provided you know how to exploit it well. Want to go in professor ship, NET, GATE crap..go for it! 
Want a job, get yourself rolling out in the market and see who happens to like you!


----------



## Jerin (Jul 26, 2012)

Go for MCA and that will be more than enough.


----------



## comrade (Jul 26, 2012)

If you do not want to get into educational or research then stay away from mtech.
I did find too difficult to enter into IT when i was a mtech fresher finally ended up with hiding my mtech to get my first job.


----------

